# Writing > Personal Poetry >  quartet

## cacian

alas
the world has bravely set
sail
leaving a scale of tales that outweigh
the wale 
blue lagoons swell 
against the winds that charm
the hymns 
beyond the waves that
beat the limbs
it rolls and twists
until it mists
love happy it blings
and wants to swing
until it slings
did not get the gist 
all that sings and does not string
is not worth a thing.

----------


## Pompey Bum

It's nice, Cacian. I like that you are varying the rhyme more now and using some internal rhyme. It's always fun to read one of your poems.  :Smile:

----------


## cacian

> It's nice, Cacian. I like that you are varying the rhyme more now and using some internal rhyme. It's always fun to read one of your poems.


Pompey so glad you liked this one. It is always a pleasure to read your comments.  :Smile:

----------


## Shadowlight

"alas
the world has bravely set
sail"

Very bold opening, I like it! 

"blue lagoons swell 
against the winds that charm"

These lines provide some lovely imagery with sensory input

----------


## cacian

> "alas
> the world has bravely set
> sail"
> 
> Very bold opening, I like it! 
> 
> "blue lagoons swell 
> against the winds that charm"
> 
> These lines provide some lovely imagery with sensory input


Shadowlight many thanks for reading and comments.  :Smile:

----------

